# Rock Climbing?



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I found a couple of threads in the archives, but nothing new.

I just started climbing at the rock wall at my gym. My brother is a frequent rock climber on real rocks.









I'm quite new, but looking forward to learning more and eventually climbing on real rocks, myself.







My kids climb, too. My 6 yr old reaches the top of the rock wall! I am afraid of heights, so it took me a few tries







: but I did it!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Beuller?


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

*chirp, chirp*


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

i'm looking to start climbing again this fall. i started indoor climbing about 3-4 years ago, but last year i stopped because of a lot of international travel, a busy summer, and then getting pregnant!

so, i'm psyched to get started again. i usually go to the philly rock gym. but, i need three people--myself, a belayer (of course, i belay for that person too), and also someone to hold my baby in case he needs a feedin'!







i never leave home without him, and when i go to the rock gym, i'm usually there for 4-6 hrs anyway and he'll probably feed twice in that time!

maybe my mom will go with me, and another friend. all three of us can take turns holding the baby and rock climbing. LOL









and yes, i love it--though i don't care for "real rocks"--not as predictable.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

When I lived in Indiana, I went to Climb Time Indy almost every weekend, and did 2 outdoor climbs (a lot scarier!). I haven't since I moved down here because I've been pregnant or nursing a young baby ever since, but I would LOVE to get back into it. It's a total blast!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

My brother just sent me a pair of evolv climbing shoes. They're supposed to be here Wednesday - I'm so excited!!!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I got my new purple Evolv rock climbing shoes today!





































I was going to climb @ the gym tonight but dh and I aren't feeling well, so we stayed home. We'll go tomorrow.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

My neighbor's going rock climbing with me today! Yay! (The rock wall.)

I GET TO BREAK IN MY NEW SHOES!!!!







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Good stuff, I'm glad you found a climbing partner to help you break in your new shoes! I'm a lapsed climber (as in I pull my lazy butt up on a woody or a boulder about once every 3 months!! ) but for a while there I was really into the game. I never liked to lead though- just couldn't get my head around it, & these days we're all into bouldering. My DH is a serious weekend warrior in that regard, plus he generally trains once a week when he's not injured.









We don't have a gym where we live, but a lot of people have home-built walls under their house (ie. woodies) so mostly training involves getting together with friends for a climb. I need to get back into that again- it's so much fun, & great for the abdominals too!

It's so nice to see other climbers here at MDC....


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

We have a decent bouldering wall for when the gym is closed and the kids can play, too.









I got compliments on my shoes yesterday







and then today I got a quick lesson in how to wear them.









I want to get dh into doing more outdoor activity with us, too. Hiking, walking, and maybe camping.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Bouldering is a great way to get the family into climbing. My kids have been going to the crag since they were wee bubs, & have been bouldering for years, but only in the last year or so they have been introduced to rope climbing (top-rope only). DS is more into it than DD, but she will still play around a bit. And then she goes off & reads.







Running is more her kind of sport- more competitive, I think.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

nak

i think my boy will be a climber as he's already doing the leg work from my lap and up to the shoulder.. then, he tries to go over. seriously, he's 7 wks old! when he really gets going, i think i'm in for it! lol

i am going with to friends the first sun in nov! i'm psyched to get back to it!


----------



## latinmom (Nov 20, 2001)

My dh is big into outdoor climbing, and is getting the boys and me into it as well. He's been doing it for 25 years or so-with a big break in the middle. Its a really cool hobby, and a great arm workout! The boys have the cutest shoes, called mad monkeys, which I think is very appropriate!!!!


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

My 13-yo is a competitive rock climber. I'm a big chicken but I get a kick out of watching him power up those 5.11 walls!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoebird* 
nak

i think my boy will be a climber as he's already doing the leg work from my lap and up to the shoulder.. then, he tries to go over. seriously, he's 7 wks old! when he really gets going, i think i'm in for it! lol

i am going with to friends the first sun in nov! i'm psyched to get back to it!

Already 7 wks?! Time flies.









Thomas (will be 1 in 2 wks!) is a climber, too. Actually, so was my oldest (8.5 yrs), but now he's afraid of heights. He'll get about 8 ft up and then come down.

My dd (7 today














goes all the way to the top!

Oh! Yesterday I talked w/ ne fo the climbers/employees at the gym wall and he told me about a good bouldering rock not far from here. I was glad about that -- seems that most of the good rocks for climbing/bouldering are in Austin or way outside San Antonio.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *latinmom* 
My dh is big into outdoor climbing, and is getting the boys and me into it as well. He's been doing it for 25 years or so-with a big break in the middle. Its a really cool hobby, and a great arm workout! The boys have the cutest shoes, called mad monkeys, which I think is very appropriate!!!!

Oh, how cute! What a appropriate name! (For kids as well as climbers!







)

My brother is an avid climber, also. He even does deep water soloing. I wish he would come down here and climb! I'd LOVE the camaraderie and education. I watch the other, more experienced, climbers at the gym. It's really amazing.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
My 13-yo is a competitive rock climber. I'm a big chicken but I get a kick out of watching him power up those 5.11 walls!

Outstanding! Good for him!!!

I was a total chicken, too, but this has really helped me get over my fear of heights.


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

A family of climbers here.
the wee one is getting to the point that she can unclip my bf's draws!
we climb outdoors mostly...dd likes inside best, but we are drawn to that which being outdoors offers.
I'd love to chat about climbing with kids...it offers some challenges...though is a wonderful way to do something both of us enjoy equally!


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
Outstanding! Good for him!!!

I was a total chicken, too, but this has really helped me get over my fear of heights.

Luke climbs 4-6 hours a week and his gym has a Mom's afternoon where they provide childcare while you climb. Maybe I'll get in on that when this babe is a bit older. I have climbed before but I found it really scary, I'll have to challenge myself.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

OH, I can't believe I forgot to mention it yesterday! I finally managed to scale the sloped wall yesterday! It's taken me WEEKS, but I finally did it!!!







:







:


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

I love climbing! I used to be a competitive climber at an indoor climbing gym in Wisconsin. I have done quite a bit of "real" outdoor climing too, in Wisconsin, Utah and Colorado. I would love to get back into it if I could find a climbing parter in this area. I can't wait to start teaching my son


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Quote:

OH, I can't believe I forgot to mention it yesterday! I finally managed to scale the sloped wall yesterday! It's taken me WEEKS, but I finally did it!!!
THat is awesome, mama! Isn't it such a great feeling when you finally get to the top of a climb that you've been working towards....









TBH, though, I've never really done much indoor climbing, although I have spent many a day trying the same bouldering problem over & over again...









Isn't it funny, how experiences of the same 'sport' can be so different.

And now I am more into running & swimming as a sport, & leave my DH to the climbing stuff.







:


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aussiemum* 
THat is awesome, mama! Isn't it such a great feeling when you finally get to the top of a climb that you've been working towards....









TBH, though, I've never really done much indoor climbing, although I have spent many a day trying the same bouldering problem over & over again...









Isn't it funny, how experiences of the same 'sport' can be so different.

Yes! I haven't got access to much outdoor climbing here, so I have to work with what I've got. I'd have to take a day to do some real rocks and w/ 3 kids (including a nursling not yet 1 yr old) it would be too much! So we work with the indoor wall for now. Eventually I want to get them on real rocks w/ me.


----------

